# Personel Defense Weapons



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

When it comes to personel defense weapons there is alot of debate as to what is better a handgun,hunting and civilian versions of assult rifles or shotguns but if your one of the very lucky few that have or can get smg's (sub-machine gun). I am not going to tell what is best but give my reasons why certain weapons will be better than others. It is still a personel choice as to what weapons you want. Based on your own research and experience with firarms.

I will start with handguns, when it come to handguns there are two types revolver and semi auto but a wide range of calibres from .22-.50 cal. . First I would suggest joining a gun club,to pratice with your firearms of choice, it will also give you a chance to test fire different handguns and rifles to find what would best suit u.

If you have or are going to use a revolver for personel protection,I would suggest larger calibers rather than small. The main draw back to a revolver is limited ammo capacity usually only 6 rounds in cylinder, which in return requires better acuracy to hit a target. But still If it is all you have pratice lots so you can hit 2foot square target at 50 paces with your weapon. And use a .45,.357,.44,.41 cal hollow points are best less chance of clean wound cause each of these rounds has the ability to stop most average and above averge males. Semi auto handguns ave a magazine that holds 7-15 rounds depending on caliber make model and laws. With semi auto handguns are good for sustained fire more rounds in the weapon means reload less often, plus faster reload time, but still requires accuracy to be realy effective. and pratice with the weapon.But if you need to put rounds down range to slow a groups advance way better than revolver.If you are looking for just rounds down range with some stopping power I would suggest a 9 or 10 mm and use what your local police use S&W(Smith&Wesson),Glock,Bereta.

the greatess draw back to using a handgun is teir limited range of effectiveness usally less than 30 yards, but in a urban setting can be quite effective.

Rifles can be used for hunting when you reach the bush or as a deterent weapon you still need to pratice firing your weapon to get used the recoil and beable to hit a 2foot square target at 100+ paces consitently but try for a 6inch grouping as this will serve for hunting. Bolt action rifles are good provided they have 5round capacity this shortens time between shots. But if you want someting a little more versatile. Full semi auto with 5rd capacity or better. Rifles such as M-1 Garand,AR-15,SKS, civiliabn versions but if you can the military version good with rifles stick to 5.56/.243 or 7.62mm/.308 but if want more punch shorter range .30-30 is a good weapon. but if want to reach 500+ yds then weapons .308, .300 winchester magnum or a .400 magnum.Before I get posts about .308 not reaching 500+ yes it will it has a max kill range of about 700 yds to man sized targets. Rifles still require decesnt accuracy depending on use.

Shotgun a.k.a Ally Howitzer, Shotguns have about a range of about 75yrds max. But probly the easiest to use and doesnt require great acurracy wheter as deterrent weapon or hunting (Fowl), hunting deer does require acuraccy.Auto loading or Pump shotguns would be best both can be fired rapidly. but if you know your weapon it can hold 5-7rds, 6in magazine tube plus 1 in chamber. The other advantage a shogun has over other weapons is that anyone can be taught use it with some degree of acuracy due the spread pattern. A young cild can create the illusion of being profient by being able to point in the direction of their target and firing from the hip. due the nature of the weapon, most people will re-evalute after it is fired. A 16,12,or 10 guage are probly your best choice for all around shotgun.The most common is the 12 Guage. Ammo keep a good supply of bird shot as this can effective for fowl or uman if necessary,buckshot is strictly for human or doors and not very good for hunting,slugs are good for deer hunting.

Some are going to ask about Bows and crossbows both are ineffective as deterent weapons due single shot only and reload time but for hunting quietly and let others know you are there would choice.Above for archery to be effective you have to be very accurate and shot to kill.

Now with what i have said about varing weapons learning to hit a 2foot square target with weapon at max range is not kill but hiting the torso of a human which if you protecting you and loved ones can be quite a deterrent to those trying to harm.But shotting to kill sould be priority.

My wepons of choice for dfense would a 12guage shotgun,.308 semi auto rifle, as for a hund gun i would try and have two but if could only one probably be a 9mm.
thx for reading please post any additional information i may have missed or didnt know.
ALWAYS USE FIREARMS RESPONSIBILITY


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe that the best personal defensive weapon is the mind first, second, the weapon that is closest to you. I will use anything as a weapon for my protection - a jacket, a knife, a stick, a chuck of steel, a rock - hands or feet.

As for projectile weapons, I prefer the silent option of a compound bow, a long bow or a cross-bow over a gun - easier to "store" in every room with the arrows (bolts) right beside. Here in Canada, we are not allowed to leave a gun "stored" with the bullets with it unless the two parts are kept under extreme secure conditions.

For home protection, I believe in the "mess-method" - make things so difficult to access through the "mess" that those wishing to aquire your hard-earned stuff will move onto easier pickings :sssh:

Ya - Wildmist doesn't agree with me on that one - but - so far its working well for me!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> For home protection, I believe in the "mess-method" - make things so difficult to access through the "mess" that those wishing to aquire your hard-earned stuff will move onto easier pickings :sssh:
> 
> Ya - Wildmist doesn't agree with me on that one - but - so far its working well for me!


I knew there was a reason for all my junk piles, wait til I tell the Mrs., new excuse!!!:congrat:


----------



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

yes the mind first but as for me and where i live you need a stronger deterent than just a mess and obsticales. I have recurve bow so does the wife plus cheap knives for inprovised weapons if need be.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Have things really gone downhill since I last lived in SK? I always felt safe there when I was a kid and even my last visit didn't notice any problems anywhere I went.

What would be your general area?


----------



## Doomsayer (Apr 6, 2010)

regina is my general area with snow gone criminal activivty is on the rise about 1-2 stabbings aweek


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My mind tells me that the best weapon for defending myself is what ever firearm I can get my hands on that the will stop the bad guys at the greatest distance away from me possible...before they get close. Rocks, fists, feet, sticks, knives, etc. are to be used only when I run out of bullets or can't get to a firearm.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

My selection for home defense would be the mossberg 500. You can customize them to your needs. You can have a pistol grip, or a full stock, or even a collapsible stock.

in my nightstand i either have one of these two. S&W .38 or a Glock 19 which is a 9mm

a home alarm is a great addition, so are dogs. My dogs let me know when there are dear on our lawn, and if they hear the wind blow something over outside. My home alarm is great peace of mind.

here is a excellent write up on shot guns.

Tac Shotgun build.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't forget that old saw: "you are the weapon, with a choice of tools."

Ted


----------



## Homesteader (Apr 10, 2010)

The problem with most of this is that in most cases the bad guy will be very close or even in your house when you need to defend yourself. He came in prepared for trouble. Even if you have practiced with your firearm your adrenaline and fear may take control. This is why my weapon of choice is two cans of wasp spray. First of all it will shoot up to about 30 feet, secondly I can buy it at home depot. I can adjust the spray to hit a moving target. I can hit many targets in one spray. It will blind them, they will not be able to breath. Then I will take their weapon from them and finish the job. Also I don't need a permit to buy or carry it. 
When I travel I always have it next to me.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

I think id choose a wide spray of shot, over wasp spray. However if that's all i had id use it.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> My mind tells me that the best weapon for defending myself is what ever firearm I can get my hands on that the will stop the bad guys at the greatest distance away from me possible...before they get close. Rocks, fists, feet, sticks, knives, etc. are to be used only when I run out of bullets or can't get to a firearm.


Ahhh the words of another Mud Marine.... Must be the training, we all seem to think alike...

One thing I've been doing in the belief that some day the leftist will get their gun control dream..is to arm all my friends kids..at my age I may not be here for the revolution, so I'm gifting stuff that may one day not be easy to find, and my gifts leave no trails.. same for my entire armory, it's going to the kids, no papers, no trails, no nothing... If I can't be here my stuff will be!...

Kids are the future and not all of them spend the entire day in front of a computer game...

as for the rest...if it goes bang I either have it or had it and decided it wasn't for me.. and yea I have the bow..

one day soon I fully intend to get a wrist rocket and some real small diam arrows, and try shooting them from the rocket, the Spooks in the Nam were working with the idea but I never heard what happened.. I think with heavier rubbers and a place to rest the shaft it will work and with a razor head it would do some major damage almost anyplace you hit...

God I love this chit!!!..I'd never talk about it but I have some very real ideas for home security come shtf...... ahhh fun!!...well not fun but well yawl know..


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

> My mind tells me that the best weapon for defending myself is what ever firearm I can get my hands on that the will stop the bad guys at the greatest distance away from me possible...before they get close. Rocks, fists, feet, sticks, knives, etc. are to be used only when I run out of bullets or can't get to a firearm.


Of course.

BUT: getting scared and buying a firearm to put in a locked box and never think of it again is not smart nor being prepared.

Depending on the magic of "I have a gun!" is talisman thinking - depending on a thing instead of your preparation of mind, body and soul.

"Rocks, fists, feet, sticks, knives, etc. are to be used only when I run out of bullets or can't get to a firearm..." unless you have no idea of how to use them effectively because you have focused so much on just your firearm.

I'm not speaking of you in particular, mosquitomountainman, just using your note to spring board from.

Ted


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

ttruscott said:


> Of course.
> 
> BUT: getting scared and buying a firearm to put in a locked box and never think of it again is not smart nor being prepared.
> 
> ...


My general outlook on self-defense/combat is that distance is good. More distance is even better. If I'm in a situation where the bad guys are at arms length then something went wrong. At that point use whatever is going to be most effective but the fact that the danger is that close means I already dropped the ball somewhere.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the definition of the bad-guy?

One of my friends is a martial artist (several different belts in different disciplines) as well as owns a survival store (camping gear, knives, etc) and one day a bad guy pulled his wallet while he was ordering food at a fast-food joint.

He never felt the wallet leave his pocket

He didn't realize that it was gone for another 15 minutes after he finished eating.

A gun could not have helped him in that situation - I don't know what would have helped other than keeping his hand in his pocket with the wallet between his own fingers ...


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> My general outlook on self-defense/combat is that distance is good. More distance is even better. If I'm in a situation where the bad guys are at arms length then something went wrong. At that point use whatever is going to be most effective but the fact that the danger is that close means I already dropped the ball somewhere.


I like the way you think!!!!

But the best laid plans never survive first contact and a' that! 

Ted


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the answer to this. The best self defense gun is the one in your hands at the moment the fight starts! So make it the best one you can afford and shoot well.


----------



## NORTH (Feb 25, 2010)

This post is titled pesonal defense weapons, we need to keep in mind,(as long as we are not talking about SHTF-total disaster-zombies on you doorstep-defense) that if you use a firearm to defend yourself from an attacker, and the attacker is 30 yards away from you when you dispatch him, then guess what, you will be charged with murder, the lawyers will say that with that much distance between you and your attacker, that your life was not in jeopardy and you did not have the right to shoot. Now I personally don't want an assailant to get too damn close to me, but more often than not he already is, he's either trying to enter your home or is trying to rob or cause physical harm to you or yours. like suvival show said, the best self defense weapon is the one you have closest to hand when you need it.
I knew a guy who told me a story, don't know how true, but, he had fallen asleep on the couch and woke up to a noise, someone was breaking into a living room window. Well, as the guy stuck his head and shoulders in to climb in, my friend smashed a TV over his head, turns out the intruder had a gun in his pocket too. So as stated, sometimes the best weapon is the closest thing to hand!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Todays Survival Show said:


> I have the answer to this. The best self defense gun is the one in your hands at the moment the fight starts! So make it the best one you can afford and shoot well.


I agree a weapon is the most viable option if you failed to recognize the danger. But like M3 said awareness and avoidance are the best defense.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i'll just use a 12 gage double barrel shotgun i can always patch up the drywall and repaint and as for the blood well tile cleans up very good break in my house while im home and if you believe in god you will be speaking to him shortly-if you threaten me or my family ---I DON'T TAKE PRISONERS-------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not big on keeping loaded guns around the apartment at my current threat level.

However, we use a charlie bar at night. We also have a ferocious sounding dog. We also have a maglite, can of mace, and billy club by the door backed up by the kitchen knife block.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

beericus said:


> My selection for home defense would be the mossberg 500. You can customize them to your needs. You can have a pistol grip, or a full stock, or even a collapsible stock.
> 
> in my nightstand i either have one of these two. S&W .38 or a Glock 19 which is a 9mm
> 
> ...


I had to change the link, but i couldnt edit that post. here is the tactical shotgun write up.
Beericus, Unquenchable Thirst 

and here

http://mensdailyforum.com/showthread.php/163-OP-LilJake82-TACTICAL-SHOTGUN-BUILD


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Most life-threatening home defense situations occur at very short range, some times literally belly to belly. I'm not tootin' my horn, but as a longtime handgunner and past NRA handgun and small bore rifle instructor, I always recommend a hammerless .357 revolver. Women might be wise to use .38 rounds instead of .357 ammo to reduce the recoil to an acceptable level.

Why a hammerless revolver? First of all, the absence of a hammer reduces the chances of the weapon "catching" on something. Secondly, a hammerless requires finger strength that most children do not have -- if you are stupid enough to allow that situation to occur. :scratch 

But why a revolver instead of a semi-auto? The most stressful occurrance in your life would be having to shoot someone. With a hammerless revolver, you don't have to fumble for a safety or second guess yourself -- "Did I crank a round into the chamber?" It is simply point and shoot.

Non-shooters need to take not only a gun safety course, but a firearms self defense course, then shoot, shoot, shoot to become profient and confident. Best to buy a .22 to start, then move up to your defensive weapon.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^ that is my carry and nightstand gun, .38 j-frame s&w snubby.

i also have an auto, but like you said, if i had to Tap,Rack and pull in a hot situation, id be nervous id shart my pants...........


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Instead of using mace or pepper spray I was told to use wasp or hornet spray on an attacker. It shoots a stream 30' long.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Instead of using mace or pepper spray I was told to use wasp or hornet spray on an attacker. It shoots a stream 30' long.


I've read about that more and more. Evidently it's as affective as mace.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

sailaway said:


> Instead of using mace or pepper spray I was told to use wasp or hornet spray on an attacker. It shoots a stream 30' long.


Just be sure you don't care if you inflict permanent damage. The advantage of pepper spray is that you can apologize later if you made a mistake. However, if it's a life or death situation, anything goes.


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Whatever weapon is handy is best. That's usually the subcompact 9mm on my hip for me.


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

Had my right knee replaced in october, I can now bend it like the old one. I am thinking its really going to hurt to get some hard steal between legs or to the face if need be.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Your all can keep the wasp spray & pepper and salt auto seasoning dispensers, I take the .375 H&H to the toilet, and sleep with the Clock 24C under the pillow and the door UNLOCKED.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

As far as revolver v. semi-auto and fumbling for a safety, that's why I prefer a Glock. :2thumb: G21 in the nightstand and G30 for carry (both are .45).  Mace or wasp spray are OK for the areas where it's a problem if you shoot an intruder but I figure if they ignore the alarm co. stickers and force their way in, they are truly desperate and will be dealt with accordingly.

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TimB said:


> As far as revolver v. semi-auto and fumbling for a safety, that's why I prefer a Glock. :2thumb: G21 in the nightstand and G30 for carry (both are .45).  Mace or wasp spray are OK for the areas where it's a problem if you shoot an intruder but I figure if they ignore the alarm co. stickers and force their way in, they are truly desperate and will be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> Tim


Here in Canada we can only use "equal-force" to repel an intruder. If someone comes in with a blunt-object (pipe) I cannot use a sword to repel them. If someone comes in with a bowie-knive, I can use a piece of pipe that "just happens" to by laying around for self-defense.

If a weapon is too handy, the defender will be charged equally with the offender. In general, if someone is defending, the jury will let them go, unless it can be proven that you were expecting the attack (ie: ex-lover getting revenge).

Case in point. Guy breaks up with GF and moves on. She didn't take too kindly to the breakup. Her brother and his friend go to "teach" the ex-boyfriend a lesson. Story ends with brother and friend dead and ex-boyfriend in the hospital. He wasn't expecting the attack and used the dead-guys weapons against them - he was aquitted of all charges and allowed to go free.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada we can only use "equal-force" to repel an intruder. If someone comes in with a blunt-object (pipe) I cannot use a sword to repel them. If someone comes in with a bowie-knive, I can use a piece of pipe that "just happens" to by laying around for self-defense.


NaeKid, does that mean that if a badguy breaks into your home with a knife, you can't grab your gun and shoot him in self defense? Instead you have to put your gun aside and take him on with a kitchen knife?!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada we can only use "equal-force" to repel an intruder. If someone comes in with a blunt-object (pipe) I cannot use a sword to repel them. If someone comes in with a bowie-knive, I can use a piece of pipe that "just happens" to by laying around for self-defense.
> 
> If a weapon is too handy, the defender will be charged equally with the offender. In general, if someone is defending, the jury will let them go, unless it can be proven that you were expecting the attack (ie: ex-lover getting revenge).


Just one of the reasons I don't live in Canada.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Here in Canada we can only use "equal-force" to repel an intruder. If someone comes in with a blunt-object (pipe) I cannot use a sword to repel them. If someone comes in with a bowie-knive, I can use a piece of pipe that "just happens" to by laying around for self-defense.
> 
> If a weapon is too handy, the defender will be charged equally with the offender. In general, if someone is defending, the jury will let them go, unless it can be proven that you were expecting the attack (ie: ex-lover getting revenge).
> 
> Case in point. Guy breaks up with GF and moves on. She didn't take too kindly to the breakup. Her brother and his friend go to "teach" the ex-boyfriend a lesson. Story ends with brother and friend dead and ex-boyfriend in the hospital. He wasn't expecting the attack and used the dead-guys weapons against them - he was aquitted of all charges and allowed to go free.


How do they determine equal force? Do they consider training? If some one is trained in knife fighting for instance and you are not, what would be your legal recourse? In Texas it's quite the opposite. 
Castle doctrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

NaeKid sed:


> Here in Canada we can only use "equal-force" to repel an intruder. If someone comes in with a blunt-object (pipe) I cannot use a sword to repel them. If someone comes in with a bowie-knive, I can use a piece of pipe that "just happens" to by laying around for self-defense.


Do you have a Criminal Code section for this idea?

My research tended to find that Canadians may legally arm themselves for self defence and may face aggression with as much force as is necessary to ensure their safety.

The definition of legal force is found in the _reasonable man_ doctrine, not in the type of weapon used to secure your safety, unless a reasonable man would find it excessive, not unequal.

Ted


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> ... In Texas it's quite the opposite.
> Castle doctrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Georgia is the same as Texas. :2thumb: I would hate to know I had to throw down my gun and grab a knife 'cause that's what the intruder had. :gaah: :surrender:

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> NaeKid, does that mean that if a badguy breaks into your home with a knife, you can't grab your gun and shoot him in self defense? Instead you have to put your gun aside and take him on with a kitchen knife?!


Here in Canada, a hand-gun *must be* stored safely and out of easy-access. Long-guns *must be* secured as well - but - long-guns are not as restricted as hand-guns are. I can display any gun that I want on my wall as long as it is cabled to the wall and / or trigger-locked. They recommend that all guns be held in a safe and all ammo stored seperate and securely as well, but, as far as I know, there are no inspections of personal residences to prove that everything is secured.

Now, with that being said, every farmer and rancher that I know have their guns ready and available with the ammo stashed very close at hand. They can get away with having unsecured weapons due to certain clauses allowing them to remove predators on their land - coyotes, foxes, etc - any time that they want. I don't know a single rancher that wouldn't hesitate to put a bullet into a human-predator and then find a spot in the back-40 to bury the vermin following the rule of the Three-S - Shoot, Shovel and Shutup.



ttruscott said:


> Do you have a Criminal Code section for this idea?
> 
> My research tended to find that Canadians may legally arm themselves for self defence and may face aggression with as much force as is necessary to ensure their safety.
> 
> ...


I'll have to get back to you on this. There may have been changes since I took my firearms courses, but, from what I read in the course material, only people who have cause-for-concern and permission from the Firearms General of the Province may carry and use firearms for personal protection. There is a blanket-policy for security-firms (they must apply) and police (automatically granted) to carry weapons, but, not for the general public.

You are right about the reasonable-man doctrine. That is how the guy that I wrote about earlier was able to be aquitted of any wrong-doing, even though he killed two others. He was able to turn their weapons on them and put them out of his misery. A reasonable-man would agree that even though there are two dead, they were planning to cause death and failed.

A reasonable man would find someone guilty of murder if that someone was sitting on their front-porch with a loaded shot-gun watching the neighborhood and he just happened to kill someone that was breaking into another house who was only armed with a knife. That is where the unequal force comes into play.

Also, I cannot booby-trap my property with intent to kill or harm another person. That means that I cannot install a guillotine over my door that will come crashing down and split a person into two pieces because they entered my home without permission. I would be charged with using excessive force if I was caught.

So - I think that we are talking about the same thing about "equal force" just using slightly different wordings.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Also, I cannot booby-trap my property with intent to kill or harm another person. That means that I cannot install a guillotine over my door that will come crashing down and split a person into two pieces because they entered my home without permission. I would be charged with using excessive force if I was caught.


 Cannot do this in the US either.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

GatorDude said:


> I'm not big on keeping loaded guns around the apartment at my current threat level.
> 
> However, we use a charlie bar at night. We also have a ferocious sounding dog. We also have a maglite, can of mace, and billy club by the door backed up by the kitchen knife block.


I have heard people say they keep a 50K candlewatt flash light, im sorry but that just does not compare to a pistola.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Generally, I keep more prosperous neighbors around who have more visibly displayed wealth.  If there is a significant crime uptick in the neighborhood, then I keep a pistol and loaded magazine ready.


----------



## beericus (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is another interesting factoid about what kind of self defense round to have on the ready.

Why you use buckshot for home defense | Bangicus


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

I ran across this review a while back and saw it again, ''it's about a breeching round, but the point is what this troop has to say concerning 'Mister 12GA.' that I find 'so very' interesting.'' This is from the 'Cheaper Than Dirt' website on a review of 12GA. ammo.

Beats kickin
Reviewer: SPC

5/15/2009


I am currently serving in Iraq. As SAW gunner I am also "Breech man" for my team. Usually I would kick a door or use a sledge hammer. Both these however, leave me vulnerable to enemies. On the other hand I acquired some of these from a friend here. And let me tell you nothing says "we're coming in" like blowing the bolt and hinges off the door. Usually we get inside to find all the people with there hands up already. These Iraqis have no respect for the M4. But point that Shotgun at them or near them and then they get right real quick.


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> NaeKid, does that mean that if a badguy breaks into your home with a knife, you can't grab your gun and shoot him in self defense? Instead you have to put your gun aside and take him on with a kitchen knife?!


Rather than "equal" the words 'reasonable' and 'enough force to stop the assault,' are a better description.

A knfe is deadly force so a firearm which is also deadly force is allowable and not considered an escalation of force, which is sometimes called 'equal.'

You can't legaly gut someone or shoot him for taking an unarmed swing at you but if he is trying to kill you and has the tools to do it, Canadians are just as justified to defend themselves as anyone.

The trouble is not in our self defence law, it is in how the current firearms bureocracy interprets the law to annoy and discredit firearms owners.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'm always amazed*

When the so called officials say your better off not having a gun for protection yet they all do or have body guards and drivers paid for by the tax payers... they won't take a dump without their weapons handy ,but you should..?????...

And I love the old saw about how the BG will just take it away and use it on you... why is this? if your pointing a gun at a BG are you going to just let him take it? if so then yea you don't need one.. but then you'd be a sheeple and wouldn't have one in the first place...

If the people ever saw the average LEO shooting their "required" training qualifications it would chill them!... most cops can't shoot the chit much less their weapons... yea I know..some can , most can't... I'm a former LEO and I watched my fellow officers shoot and it was scary..

Point being, you can not count on the LEO's to protect you, in fact there is a SCOTUS decision that says a LEO is not required to by law to protect you. and it's been challenged in court and was found to stand..

Wasp spray and door bars not withstanding a gun beats a knife every time..

I keep a handgun close to hand and it's soul purpose is to get me to my shotgun which is near by and it's to get me to my AK... from then on..I own the hood!...

some of yawl need to start thinking about dealing with the issue yourself... calling 911 and waiting is a death sentence... your family counts on you not the cop 3 miles away writing a parking ticket..

I took an ex mother in law out to teach her to shoot and we had a great time.. she shot really well and listened to everything I said and then did it..

Next time we went to see her she had the gun buried in a drawer and a can of hair spray and a bic lighter sitting on the night stand.. when asked she said the neighborhood had gotten a security expert come in and he told them to lose the guns and get hairspray... I about chit !! he was a retired cop... so they all believed him.. she heard what I said and got the gun back out...

Using a gun isn't some magic thing some are born with... get some range time.. indoor or outdoor... if you can drive a car and chew gum you can shoot.. of course if you live in one of the" Peoples republiks of Amerika" your already screwed...

Maybe everybody should look into moving out of those places, stop paying for those who vote but don't work!!... go!! live free!!...breath free!..


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I gotta agree with Hozay. A firearm and reasonable training trumps just about anything else you might try to use for personal protection. 

I decided a while back that I never want to find myself in the position where I am outgunned by anyone who does not have my family's best interest in mind. I've since taken the steps of purchasing the firearms necessary to significantly reduce that possibility and have trained to reasonable proficiency with them.

Anyone who thinks something less than a decent caliber firearm will provide security when it's most needed is not thinking things through.


----------

